

Di-positronium created from electron + positron; one step closer to "gamma-ray annihilation lasers" - rms
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/6991030.stm

======
rms
If I were a dictator of a country, I'd take 10% or so of the GDP and mandate
the creation of gamma-ray annihilation lasers in 10 years.

